# Drunks sink boat on L.L.



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

The wife just showed me a pic a facebook friend posted. Shows a boat half sunk tied to a bulkhead. Comments said drunks and broken transom. Not much else. Anyone hear of anything more?


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

I haven't heard anything, but we did have a pretty good storm blow through Sat afternoon.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

muney pit said:


> The wife just showed me a pic a facebook friend posted. Shows a boat half sunk tied to a bulkhead. Comments said drunks and broken transom. Not much else. Anyone hear of anything more?


 Pics? Location?:ac550:


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

I didnt know how to move the pic from her i pad ao i just took a pic of it. :/ sorry. Not sure the location.


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

drink another one ,,,lol that's what they get if they were drunk ....jmo


----------



## aerigan (May 17, 2013)

Looks like one of those "add you own caption" photos. Like the two checking it out and everybody else doing their own thing lol.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Is that the swimming at re a at the State Park?


----------



## poohbear (Jul 31, 2009)

Those storms that blew up friday and saturday doesn't surprise me someone lost a boat. Not sure booze was involved. It took one of my umbrellas and table and lifted them in the air and scattered glass all over my back deck.


----------



## Caboman (Aug 12, 2009)

I cant speak on that one but while pulling up to get a hamburger on the lake yesterday near Blanchard, there was a sunken boat tied to the dock. The waitress there said it was due to the storms on Saturday. But also while we were there an ambulance was called due to a jet ski accident on the water.


----------



## scott2h2 (Dec 24, 2009)

That was at Crescent Shores north of the state park on the 4th. We spent the weekend at a house next to that ramp. It was one of 2 sunk boats pulled in after the storm. That one was the second one, the other was not sunk as bad, but still drunk... 
Fun times watching...


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hopefully the boat was not damaged, looks like a classic Glastron / Carleson.. Friends of ours totaled their pontoon boat Saturday in the rough water. They finally drove it to a bulkhead and then waves destroyed the boat. They were not drunk just got caught on the storm..


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

We watched all the boats Saturday sitting on their hooks at Pine Island...Maybe half of the 50 plus boats took heed to the approaching storm the rest stayed. We prayed for them as it was bad. The last couple trips we have seen bad storms whip up some nasty waves that I would not even want to be caught out in my big bay boat...A third of these boats are over loaded with to many people and gear...What are these people thinking? I just don't get it...


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I guess it was karma for all the small boats that they waked,ieieo


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

We got caught in that storm saturday and wrecked my transom. We left the island when the storm was approaching but didnt make it. got half way home and trying to drive straight into the storm was impossible. I doubled back to the island and waited out the storm on the backside. 

When we got back to the ramp I looked at my transom and it was cracked on both sides. Its in the shop now. $6100 worth of damage.


----------

